# Possibly bricked for good need help?



## macdaddybuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't get to download mode(yes i know how)
Get this message in Odin

<ID:0/005> Added!!
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005>
<ID:0/005> Removed!!
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> There is no PIT partition.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


----------

